# Mansfield 30" vs Sno-Tek 28"



## Baldi (Feb 18, 2014)

I came across this snowblower while shopping for a Sno-Tek 28" and it seemed like way too good of a deal. I'm leaning heavily towards it given that most 30" blowers are about $1500 (from what I can find) and this thing is $850. 

Does anyone have any hands on experience with this model? I can't seem to find much information on it. 

Sno-Tek 28" 
+ 6F/2R
- 208cc Engine
- Plastic Chute
- 40 Ft Throwing

Mansfield 30"
+ 302cc Engine
+ Steel Chute
+ Heated Handle Grips
+ 50 Ft Throwing
+ LED Headlights
- 5F/2R

Everything else seems mostly like a wash. Chute rotation is 205 vs 200 degrees. Both use Chinese engines. From the pictures, it looks like the Mansfield has an exta auger blade, but there's no mention of it in the specs. Sno-Tek obviously has the name behind it from Ariens

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Could you provide a link to the deal? I'd like to see the construction of the unit. I really can't gave any advice based on specs alone other than to state the obvious that the Mansfield looks like a better deal.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

OK, I googled it. I like that the bucket is stamped with creases on all sides to give added rigidity. The auger looks aggressive (steep pitch and large surface area). I'd be concerned with support and parts availability.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds too good to be true.

Is it reconditioned?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello baldi, welcome to *SBF!!* where would you take the mansfield should you need warranty service? if you have to ship it back for service who is paying for shipping
i looked at the snow tek line a few years ago and while the 208 cc motor will move snow with the 28" bucket i think its under powered with that bucket... jmho


----------



## Baldi (Feb 18, 2014)

scipper77 said:


> Could you provide a link to the deal? I'd like to see the construction of the unit. I really can't gave any advice based on specs alone other than to state the obvious that the Mansfield looks like a better deal.


I found it here: Mansfield 30"



detdrbuzzard said:


> hello baldi, welcome to *SBF!!* where would you take the mansfield should you need warranty service? if you have to ship it back for service who is paying for shipping
> i looked at the snow tek line a few years ago and while the 208 cc motor will move snow with the 28" bucket i think its under powered with that bucket... jmho


I've never worked on a blower before, but I'm certainly not afraid of doing so. If a belt snapped or a bolt sheared, I'd be capable and willing to work on it myself. 

You guys being up good points about the parts though. Are blower part proprietary? Or can generic parts be found? (Like filters, pads, hoses in a car as long as thy are to spec vs Most apple products where you're SOL)


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I looked into Mansfield Power a little. I can't find a thing. 

I looked at the label where an Internet address was given, however, the site doesn't exist. 

I found the machine you are looking at, it reminds me of a Stanley, and from what I've read on this forum, stay away from Stanley......although I could be totally wrong, the 2 machines might share absolutely nothing in common.

Detdrbuzzard is also right, getting it serviced in the future, if you can't do it yourself. Plus, if you can do it, where would you get the parts?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll second the question on parts availability. It it exists, then I'd consider it, with the understanding that you are making this purchase without the ability to actually putting your hands on it.

On Edit: I found the answer on the parts availability.

http://www.drpower.com/pages/content/customer-support/product-support/ordering-parts

It would appear that they do not have them listed.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just looking through the specs I noticed something interesting. Under "Snow Clearing" it lists "Intake: 20 in."

Does that mean it has a 20 inch impeller??? That's huge.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would seriously doubt its the impeller opening, but rather the auger height.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

db9938 said:


> I would seriously doubt its the impeller opening, but rather the auger height.


That makes more sense! Thank you.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> That makes more sense! Thank you.


You have to love Chinese to English translations. I have had some great laughs while putting kids toys together.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Baldi said:


> I came across this snowblower while shopping for a Sno-Tek 28" and it seemed like way too good of a deal. I'm leaning heavily towards it given that most 30" blowers are about $1500 (from what I can find) and this thing is $850.
> 
> Does anyone have any hands on experience with this model? I can't seem to find much information on it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Baldi! you discovered a new name to add to the list:



sscotsman said:


> Updated list..some new Chinese brand names have come to light..
> List as of February 2014:
> 
> Snowblower bodies still made in the USA:
> ...



Should you buy the Mansfield?
No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No 
No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No NoNo No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No 

Here is a sampling of what you can expect if you do:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...6058-new-stanley-36-commerical-two-stage.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...orum/7586-36-inch-stanley-already-broken.html

Scot


----------



## Baldi (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Scot. I was really hoping to get some hands on opinions rather than a generic no to Made in China products. 

I'm not adverse to products Made in China. The quality varies quite a bit, but I've found Made in China doesn't instantly equal crap. If anything, it's inconsistent. I've had my share of both good and bad no-name brand tools from harbor freight. Some were good, others not as much.

Now if someone knew for sure that this was a rebranded Stanley (which has documented failures) then that would be different. But so far it doesn't seem like there's a whole lot of information on it.

You guys brought up a lot of good points about parts and service. I plan on servicing it myself - looks like I have a lot of reading to do. I don't have a machine shop, but I've rebuilt lawnmowers and I service my own cars; so I'm not too afraid of this. The parts is the larger issue. 

I was leaning towards the sno-tek, but detdrbuzzard indicated that power might be an issue. So rather than upping my budget again, I decided to take the risk. 

Scot, I'll let you know if you should add it to the list (hopefully not) but either way I'll post a full pros & cons review.

Thank you everyone else for your input


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope it all works out for you. I have a feeling if it lasts a year without defect then you will get a good service life from it.


----------



## Spike60 (Feb 18, 2014)

Smolenski7 said:


> I looked into Mansfield Power a little. I can't find a thing.
> 
> I looked at the label where an Internet address was given, however, the site doesn't exist.
> 
> ...


 Excellent advice there. There are a lot of these odd brand units popping up all over and they have no parts and service support network in place. Some of the owner's manuals are comical too. They have IPL's without part numbers. If you can find a part number, there may only be one place in the country from which to order it. 

Some of you guys who are considering buying some of these brands should call the manufacturers BEFORE you spend your money. Tell them you have a unit that needs service and ask what you should do. Some of it will be pretty entertaining.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Spike60 said:


> Excellent advice there. There are a lot of these odd brand units popping up all over and they have no parts and service support network in place. Some of the owner's manuals are comical too. They have IPL's without part numbers. If you can find a part number, there may only be one place in the country from which to order it.
> 
> Some of you guys who are considering buying some of these brands should call the manufacturers BEFORE you spend your money. Tell them you have a unit that needs service and ask what you should do. Some of it will be pretty entertaining.


You know DR has a name and reputation to uphold, I'd say call and ask them them about this. And inform them, that this aspect is going to be part of my purchasing decision. 

On the down side, they may have no answer, and on the up side they can give you source of parts so that you can make an honest appraisal.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Spike60 said:


> Some of you guys who are considering buying some of these brands should call the manufacturers BEFORE you spend your money. Tell them you have a unit that needs service and ask what you should do. Some of it will be pretty entertaining.


Baldi, this seems like a great idea BEFORE you buy. This will accomplish a lot:
1. You can confirm that the manufacturer still exists. I personally would never buy from a company that I never heard of that only existed for a very short period of time. That seems very fishy to me.

2. You can confirm that you can easily get the part you need. In fact, maybe you could ask for a copy of the manual to see what it looks like.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

The only thing I will say in its favor is that DR is an excellent company. I have purchased stuff from them in the past, and it was all of very high quality. That was equipment that was built in the USA. That being said, if it had the DR name on it, I would maybe take a chance. Personally, I wouldn't buy it. Just my two cents and worth every penny....
Bruce


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well baldi if mansfield power would send me one of their snowblowers free of charge to use as a test mule for a few years i'll take one but if i'm spending my money someone else can be the guinea pig, i'll get a brand i tust


----------



## M1LLER7IME (Mar 16, 2014)

*Mansfield 30" Snow Thrower*

Well, I bought the Mansfield 30" snow thrower and was very impressed with the quality of the construction. Just about everything on this thing is made of steel and thick gage. The LED light cover is even made of glass and not plastic. This thing is a beast and has all the bells and whistles! It started on the first pull. In the manual it says to make sure all the nuts and bolts are tight... you have to go over EVERY nut and bolt! I know the manufacturer website is dead.. meaning the company switched names or bellied up, but the motor manufacturer is still in business. I had a Craftsman snow thrower that lasted 23 years and I replaced the muffler once and some belts over the years and it is still working... I just needed a bigger one. I feel this snow thrower was well worth the price. I ran it twice now and it does the job. I know parts was a topic on this model, but there are universal parts out there that will work on this model and if your mechanically inclined like me... you can fix just about anything.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mansfield 11HP 30" Snow Thrower (Reconditioned) | DR Power Equipment

Things have changed at DR Power Equipment.

Country Home Products - Home of the DR Power, Power Equipment Plus and Neuton Family of Brands.


----------



## wpiman (Feb 8, 2015)

So I have a DR Field and Brush mower unit with the Snow Thrower attachment. It doesn't seem to meet any of the specs listed here for the "Murray". 

I think DR sells the same snow chains that Murray once used. They fit the unit. I don't think they make the "Murray".

The DR field and brush mower is a well built beast. It has thick steel walls and skid plates. I think they are made in Vermont. It is meant to cut down saplings and brush-- so it has to be tough. Mine is twelve years old and still in great shape.

You can add a snow thrower attachment to replace the mower deck. It is pretty well built too-- but the unit is "LONG" and "HEAVY" once assembled. I have a 200-300 foot driveway and it is pretty good for the long runs. Turning it around is not for the weak. For doing my turn around-- it is not the best. My neighbor did my turn around with his Ariens which had a short wheel base. Much better. He was able to do S turns with ease.

It is a single stage-- though it will throw heavy snow a good 40 feet (14 HP). It will get clogged if you don't grease the auger. I don't think any more or less than your typical two stage.

My other complain about it is the height. During this last big storm-- the snow went over the top while my neighbor's Ariens had more height in the catcher...

If you own a field and brush mower-- it is not a bad attachment. If you are looking for a snowblower-- you better off getting a dedicated unit.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello wpiman, welcome to *SBF* and thanks for the review of the dr field mower's snowblower attachment. can you post some pic's of the unit


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

the 28" Sno-Tek is discontinued


----------



## Baldi (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone was really helpful, so I'm going to try to contribute back. This machine was discontinued (probably why it was so cheap) 

Driveway Material: Mixed Sections - Gravel & Asphalt
Average Clearing Time: 45min-1.5hrs depending on depth. 
Driveway Size: ~450ft x 20ft (~9000sq ft) 

Coming up on 3 winters of usage, with a very brutal 2015 winter; this thing was used a LOT. Comparing it to what it would cost to hire someone else to do it, it has already paid for itself and more. To give it some perspective, since I've bought it I've moved close to 100,000 cu.ft. of snow with this thing (about 1.5 million lbs of snow according to Google)

Throwing Performance: The machine is powerful, chews through dense and icy snow and throws it as expected. The ability to go through 20" of snow is..exaggerated. It goes through anything up to a foot very quickly and smooth as butter. Beyond that, it needs to slow the drive speed down more as the pile grows. The motor is powerful enough to push through but it'll also start riding on the snow. The chute can only handle so much snow and drive speed doesn't equal throwing speed. 

Startup Performance: Reliable. Starts right up even after a long period of storage. I usually use the electric start, which is wonderful. The times I've used the pull start (usually mid clearing) it starts up with one pull. 

Features: LED lamp is useless. I used it maybe once. Heated grips..same thing maybe a couple of times. With thick gloves, it's not noticeable. With thin gloves, it gets hot. I just dress appropriately and leave it off. Electric start, a must have on my list. Drift cutters, clearing shovel...eh. So far hasn't been a factor. The skid shoes have though and saves my driveway. 

Material: It's cheap. It's flimsy at most of the places. But it's strong mostly where it counts, unfortunately the chute was cheaped out on. It's metal seems really thin and flexes a bit. 

Quality: Horrible. I haven't had any major issues. But the quality control is non existent. Screws were loose everywhere. Things come apart, screws back out from the vibration. It's as if the builders never heard of torque wrenches. Then when you try to tighten things down you find that 1mm here and 1mm there means you're suddenly not aligned on putting the sucker back together. All those loose screws also lead to tensioners and belt guides not working properly which leads to shredded belts..downtime in a blizzard is instant frustration. It's not catastrophic, but annoying. 

Customer Ssrvice: Great! Parts have not been a problem. DR Power has continued to support despite being discontinued. I was able to replace a couple of parts that were shredded when the belts came apart and it was all covered under warranty. 

Would I do it again? At the right price, it makes sense. Just go over every screw with a torque wrench before using it. Id be lying though if I didn't admit it has been frustrating on several occasions, but I don't regret the purchase one bit. At the end of the day, it's thrown a lot of snow, and it seems as if it'll throw a lot more


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for coming back and reviewing it. Good to know you're still getting your money out of it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I came across a new Mansfield and tried to find some info which led here. Can't find anything on the DR site but it's only $350 and they mentioned transmission fluid so I was wondering if it was a 24" hydro ?? 

https://vermont.craigslist.org/grd/d/brand-new-snowblower/6496981326.html
.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I came across a new Mansfield and tried to find some info which led here. Can't find anything on the DR site but it's only $350 and they mentioned transmission fluid so I was wondering if it was a 24" hydro ??
> 
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/grd/d/brand-new-snowblower/6496981326.html
> .


im pretty sure they meant gear box oil


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I came across a new Mansfield and tried to find some info which led here. Can't find anything on the DR site but it's only $350 and they mentioned transmission fluid so I was wondering if it was a 24" hydro ??
> 
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/grd/d/brand-new-snowblower/6496981326.html
> .


Most likely he is referring to the gearbox oil.
No hydros at that price point. 

Scot


----------



## Kestingf3 (Jun 10, 2018)

I have a Mansfield and the worm gear has gone bad does anyone have an idea where I can get one I have order a few different brand gears with no luck yet


----------

